# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Represas en la Patagonia...

## REEGE

Anuncian marchas y recursos en Chile para frenar represas en la Patagonia.

Santiago de Chile, 10 may (EFE).- Movimientos sociales y ecologistas chilenos y parlamentarios de la oposición anunciaron hoy la convocatoria de marchas y la presentación de recursos legales, incluso en instancias internacionales, para frenar la construcción de cinco represas en la Patagonia.

Los opositores al proyecto denuncian, además, represión por parte de la policía en las manifestaciones celebradas ayer tras la aprobación del estudio de impacto ambiental (EIA) de HidroAysén.

Este proyecto, ideado en 2006, supone la construcción de cinco represas en el cauce de los ríos Pascua y Baker, en la Patagonia chilena, con una inversión de 3.200 millones de dólares, para generar en total una media anual de 18.430 gigavatios por hora.

En tanto, el Gobierno, a través de la ministra de Medio Ambiente, María Ignacia Benítez, defendió que el proyecto cumple con las legislaciones ambientales vigentes.

Tras la aprobación ayer del estudio en la Comisión de Evaluación Ambiental de la región de Aysén, a unos 1.800 kilómetros al sur de Santiago, ésta tiene de plazo hasta el 16 de mayo para entregar la resolución de calificación ambiental a las partes involucradas.

Las organizaciones ecologistas y el consorcio HidroAysén, compuesto por Endesa, filial de Endesa España, y la chilena Colbún, tendrán treinta días para apelar esa decisión, que será resuelta por un consejo compuesto por los titulares de seis Ministerios.

Para revertir esta decisión, los ecologistas recurrirán al consejo de ministros, aunque no tienen "mucha fe" en esa instancia, según dijo hoy a Efe Patricio Segura, del movimiento ciudadano Patagonia Sin Represas.

También sostendrán varias acciones legales, entre ellas las dos querellas contra dos organismos estatales presentadas antes de la aprobación del EIA. Según Segura, en ellos "los informes técnicos de los evaluadores fueron modificados por la autoridad política".

Además, acudirán a organismos internacionales, como la Corte Interamericana de Derechos Humanos y la Organización para la Cooperación y el Desarrollo Económico (OCDE), de la que Chile es miembro desde hace un año.

Los ecologistas también han llamado a colgar banderas negras en las viviendas de la región de Aysén y han convocado una movilización en todas las ciudades el 21 de mayo, día en que el presidente, Sebastián Piñera, rinde cuentas ante el Congreso.

"La lucha de Aysén no es para que no se apruebe el proyecto, es para que no se construya, y para eso aún falta mucho", señaló Segura.

En caso de que el consorcio empresarial gane todas las batallas legales, aún tendrá que cumplir con otros trámites administrativos para levantar estas centrales, como adquirir los derechos de agua u obtener el permiso ambiental para la línea de transmisión.

En tanto, parlamentarios opositores y ecologistas denunciaron hoy la represión policial en las protestas en Santiago, que terminaron con 63 detenidos.

El Séptimo Juzgado de Garantía de Santiago consideró hoy "ilegales" esos arrestos, y congresistas opositores anunciaron que citarán al ministro del Interior, Rodrigo Hinzpeter, y al director general de Carabineros, Eduardo Gordon, a dar explicaciones en la Cámara de Diputados.

*Fuente:Efeverde.com*

----------

